# Whats the best way to store creamed honey?



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I made up a couple cases of creamed honey in 14 ounce glass jars and they've been setting up in my wine cooler for about 5 days. The sample tub is getting kind of hard and I'm concerned that the honey may get to hard in the jars. 

Should I pull the jars out and store them in the cardboard box in the back cupboard or keep them in them in the cooler? 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

You can store creamed honey at any temperature below melting temp (?+/-90 degrees maybe?). I leave it at 57 degrees until it's set and then just keep it below melting temperature. Creamed honey will be harder if it is colder. At room temperature it should be firm but easily spooned out of the jar.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

How many days do you keep it at 57? From what I can tell it seems set but I've only had it made up for about 5-6 days.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Where does one keep it to maintain 57? Is that a "magic" temp for creaming honey?


----------

